# German Blue Ram EGGS?



## Bahamas (May 5, 2013)

Hasn't laid anything. I am confident it is a girl, got her like 2-3 weeks ago not sure tbh last few weeks have been party blurred.

Ram alone in a planted 10g tank, has dug 2 large craters in the sand and acts very aggressively to reflection when it sees itself near said craters.


Quite plump, not sure if ready to lay eggs? Sat in the crater all day, was in a tank full of other GBR's at the LFS. Any advice is appreciated. It digs holes by using its fins it's quite funny. 

fish's little tube is bulging...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bahamas (May 5, 2013)

what if it's a dude 0.o


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bahamas (May 5, 2013)

I am now 100% sure it's a girl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fat tube = girl. pointy tube = boy. (for cichlids only).

Advice? get her 2 males to choose from.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

That is 100% female. Yes, she looks like shes ready to spawn, but she will need a male....otherwise eggs are infertal


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Female GBRs always have that pink belly


----------

